# Motorstorm Arctic Edge [Review]



## NewsBytes (Dec 7, 2009)

After bringing much mayhem and chaos on the PlayStation 3, Motorstorm now makes its presence felt on the PlayStation Portable. Even though MotorStorm Arctic Edge retains the essence made Motostorm popular on the PlayStation 3; it is certainly affected by reduced availability of processing power. The grandeur and scale of the game&rsquo;s visuals&mdash; something that is MotorStorm&rsquo;s hallmark on the PS3&mdash; is sorely missed on the small PSP screen with reduced details. However, if ...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

